# Judging the range,,,,,



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

OK question about judging the distance of a shot. Even if you have really good scope with a CDS dial it's useless if you can't judge the distance.
The CDS turret set up is nice but you have got to be able to dial it in on the right amount of yards.

Judging my distance. I set my scope up looking out the window from my warm kitchen table at 100, 250, and 350 yards.
I can look at the 250 mark and dial in the parallax adjustment until the view is crystal clear. Then twist the knob until it's fuzzy and do it again
and when it's crystal clear again the knob is in the same spot. Same thing with about any yardage. --At least close to the same--

So why doesn't the parallax have numbers on it to indicate yardage? I mean 100 yards will always be 100 yards same with 200 and so on,,,,

When leupold makes scopes why don't they have numbers on them? You could use that to judge your distance then set the CDS dial to match?

What am I missing here? 

CAUTION!!!!! Never Never sit at a warm kitchen table and open the bottom window and shoot a high power rifle out it from 3 feet away. 
You will blow out the windows on the top!!! But .22LR is OK

Get the end of the barrel out the window!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Might want to try going down to chapter 4 and see just how the pro's do it.

http://www.survivalschool.us/wp-content/uploads/US-Marine-Corps-Sniper-Manual-FMFM-1-3B.pdf

Or invest $20 for one of these

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Digit...141899&hash=item43f1c770c8:g:xOUAAOSwpvZZ~XBc


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Or if you are at a fixed base, measure off yardages from a single point of reference (I'd say the front or rear porch) and set out ranging stakes or put markers - luminesence tape is good - for each yardage 100 one band, 200 two bands.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Or if you are at a fixed base, measure off yardages from a single point of reference (I'd say the front or rear porch) and set out ranging stakes or put markers - luminesence tape is good - for each yardage 100 one band, 200 two bands.


X2

If it is your place and you are not going anywhere plant small shrubs or flower beds Not big/ dense enough to give them concealment and no trees for cover . Move into a place measure and mark your steaks or see if something lines up for you at 300, 250 . 200 .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, as any old soldier knows, a man standing at 200 yards is exactly as tall as the front sight on an M1 Garand or an M14. If he's closer, he's bigger. At 400 yards he's half as tall.

And since this old soldier owns one of each, and not a single AR, I've got it covered.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Get a mildot recticle. You can send your scope back to leupold for a mildot recticle, learn how to use it and no more guess work in ranging your target.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You are on the right track. Range estimation is a learned skill. As mentioned know what an average size man looks like compared to your sight post or line in you scope. Also average length and width of a car. Average distance between power poles in your location.

You may find this worth while in your quest to understant the AR.

http://www.benning.army.mil/armor/3...ourse Materials/GoldBooks/Rifle Gold Book.pdf


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Keep it simple and just write the ranges on the window to key shooting areas. 

I totally disagree with the noise of shooting out a window. I've had no issues for many years with my setup. Rifle I use do NOT have a muzzle brake of any kind. The side I shoot out of does not have a large roof over hang/eave either. Which may catch and redirect the blast. 

Posted some pictures and info of my setup in your "warming shooting range" thread.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe something like this and not worry about it. https://www.americanhunter.org/articles/2014/2/4/the-26-yard-hunting-zero/ Depends how dead on you want to be.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I plan on waving a white flag and then run out with a measuring wheel to get the range prior opening fire. 
I just hope the bad guys don't ask what I'm doing. cause I don't have a clue! Or I could use a range finder.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

For prepper purposes, . . . a good mil-dot scope and the knowledge of how to use it could be invaluable some day.

As well, . . . RPD's info on the front sight of an M-14. That's a good one, . . . never knew it myself, . . . but I do now.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> For prepper purposes, . . . a good mil-dot scope and the knowledge of how to use it could be invaluable some day.
> 
> As well, . . . RPD's info on the front sight of an M-14. That's a good one, . . . never knew it myself, . . . but I do now.
> 
> ...


As long as you have a USGI style sight. I'm not sure of the National Match blades, I know they are fatter, but not sure of the height.

Of course, the old school system only works if your human target is standing up, walking, etc.

This was just one factoid the old Drill Sergeants taught back in the 60's. The Senior DS for our Basic Training company earned his Combat Infantry Badge in Korea with the 7th Infantry Division. Also known as The Bayonet Division. I think that may be the reason we were drilled so heavily in cold steel.


----------

